# Is this wolf real??



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just recieved this in an email do you think it is real as I always thought that wolves were large dog sized


*Subject:* wolf



*T*he gentleman in the picture is 5' 10"

Nov 1st 2009 
This monster Canadian Grey Wolf was shot due to his continued killing of Livestock in Sun Valley, Idaho


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

LOL Nope


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

omg that's massive if it's real.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the different species of wolves are different sizes 

most things i have seen with wolves in have never been that big 

lol thats one monster wolf


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i wonder if its really a bear in fancy dress as a wolf :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just found these on google

huge wolf shot in Idaho - Google Search


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Bloomin eck :gasp::lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Bloomin eck :gasp::lol2:


:gasp: your not wrong.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just recieved this in an email do you think it is real as I always thought that wolves were large dog sized
> 
> 
> *Subject:* wolf
> ...


hahahaha that's SUCH a bad photoshop job.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha that's SUCH a bad photoshop job.


OMG your evil how could you do that to me :gasp:

spoil the magic of believing it could be real ........by telling me its a bad photoshop 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I would also hazard a guess that it's photo shopped. The wolf is extremely blurred in comparison to the 'hunter', it is too clean cut, the 'hunter' appears to only have one leg from the tail and the chances of a 5' 11 wee guy being able to lift that!?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would also hazard a guess that it's photo shopped. The wolf is extremely blurred in comparison to the 'hunter', it is too clean cut, the 'hunter' appears to only have one leg and the chances of a 5' 11 wee guy being able to lift that!?


Nooooooooo megan not you too   

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


(sorry shell im just cheering myself up hee hee)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> OMG your evil how could you do that to me :gasp:
> 
> spoil the magic of believing it could be real ........by telling me its a bad photoshop
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I'm sorry. 
It looks to me like a dead wolf (or sleeping) on the floor been twisted around. The end of it's tail is missing and one of it's ears is in a really strange position. Plus it's worse quality than the rest of the picture!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooo megan not you too
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


:lol2: Sorry Emma! 

If it'd have been smaller and domesticated it'd have looked like a chow x lab x "wolf" breed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sooooooooo we have a one legged hunter holding a sleeping wolf with a docked tail and one deformed ear:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo we have a one legged hunter holding a sleeping wolf with a docked tail and one deformed ear:whistling2:


It's probably definitely real.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm sorry.
> It looks to me like a dead wolf (or sleeping) on the floor been twisted around. The end of it's tail is missing and one of it's ears is in a really strange position. Plus it's worse quality than the rest of the picture!





LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Sorry Emma!
> 
> If it'd have been smaller and domesticated it'd have looked like a chow x lab x "wolf" breed!


 
pah you have both shattered my dreams 

but i suppose i will let you both off as you were so nice about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo we have a one legged hunter holding a sleeping wolf with a docked tail and one deformed ear:whistling2:


dont forget the partridge in a pear tree : victory::no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo we have a one legged hunter holding a sleeping wolf with a docked tail and one deformed ear:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> pah you have both shattered my dreams
> 
> but i suppose i will let you both off as you were so nice about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Nawh... that's ever so kind.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> pah you have both shattered my dreams
> 
> but i suppose i will let you both off as you were so nice about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


You've got your own gorgeous 'wolfy dogs' you don't need to believe there is a monster wolf been killed in Idaho. :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> Nawh... that's ever so kind.


i do try :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> You've got your own gorgeous 'wolfy dogs' you don't need to believe there is a monster wolf been killed in Idaho. :whistling2::flrt:


that is soooooo true *looks at them all crashed out on the sofas*:flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG :gasp:
Tis HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

even if it was real y kill it somthing that big should be somthing to be proud of not shot ! :devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

callum gohrisch said:


> even if it was real y kill it somthing that big should be somthing to be proud of not shot ! :devil:



Not when it's nomming livestock.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I would also hazard a guess that it's photo shopped. The wolf is extremely blurred in comparison to the 'hunter', it is too clean cut, the 'hunter' appears to only have one leg from the tail and the chances of a 5' 11 wee guy being able to lift that!?


 
he's got the two legs but he must have one huge arse to get his legs that far apart at the hip.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> he's got the two legs but he must have one huge arse to get his legs that far apart at the hip.


It doesn't bare thinking about.  His hips look like they've been dislocated by the position of his legs though.


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

its looks real


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

It's so obviously fake. Come on...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lauren loves leo's said:


> its looks real


i suppose it would look real if you're a bit dumb...

are you a bit dumb or do you want to change your answer?


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

if it is real someone has been feeding it huge amounts of steroid lmao :hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

callum gohrisch said:


> even if it was real y kill it somthing that big should be somthing to be proud of not shot ! :devil:


 
next time we see one we'll send it round to yours so it can eat your pets and family, just so you can stand there being proud of it.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

haha worst photoshop ever!


----------



## bevis892 (Feb 25, 2008)

its one of the wolves from new moon (twilight saga)!!!!!!!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

that photo reminds me of "hogzilla" - similar photoshop extravaganza...

File:Hogzilla.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

bevis892 said:


> its one of the wolves from new moon (twilight saga)!!!!!!!


 
That's what I thought :blush: I was like "Nooo!! It's Jacob!" :lol2:


----------



## KrystalMaze (Nov 21, 2009)

normally the avarage size of a wolf is about the size of a adult german sheperd


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That's what I thought :blush: I was like "Nooo!! It's Jacob!" :lol2:


You say it as if it'd be a bad thing if it was Jacob :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've seen wolves bigger than your ave GSD. I know a couple of rangers in Yellowstone and Yukon. They do the dart and radiocollar tracking. Some do get very big.

I think the comments on the photo of the guy having one leg and the wolfs tail being cut short. Erm go to specsavers lol Cause bothlegs are there and the wolfs tail is resting on the floor lol Regardless of weather photoshopped or not lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've seen wolves bigger than your ave GSD. I know a couple of rangers in Yellowstone and Yukon. They do the dart and radiocollar tracking. Some do get very big.
> 
> I think the comments on the photo of the guy having one leg and the wolfs tail being cut short. Erm go to specsavers lol Cause bothlegs are there and the wolfs tail is resting on the floor lol Regardless of weather photoshopped or not lol


I never said he DID only have one leg, it just looks that way because of how the tail is, is what I said. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> You say it as if it'd be a bad thing if it was Jacob :whistling2::lol2:


 
*gasp* :whip:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* :whip:


:lol2:


----------



## vikingferret (Oct 30, 2009)

mg: omg he shot Jacob.lol


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

This is interesting.
The photo was taken on the 16/5/2009 with a Motorola mobile phone.

Now according to the exif data on the image the photograph has not been 'photo shopped'.

However the picture could have been staged and the animal positioned to look bigger.

Quite a few anglers are guilty of doing the same thing.:devil:

But here are a few more pictures for you.










This is the original picture, it's a bit bigger that Shells thumb nail (No silly sod, NOT her real thumb nail).


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, just thought.
This has to be real, here's the bloke in the picture.









:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> Hey, just thought.
> This has to be real, here's the bloke in the picture.
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Oooo the famous giant wolf hugger :gasp:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you fancy pooper scooping after this mutt then?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> How do you fancy pooper scooping after this mutt then?
> image


 
geeeeeze you would need a snow plough for that :lol2:


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

The wolf looks dead to me and who the hell cares how fecking big it is!
SICK people debate about it's size and not about the reason for killing it...
if there ever was a reason.
Not enough for a bloke to fiddle with in his pockets would be the best reason I could come up with!
Viagra can be bought on-line!

Donna


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Merifield said:


> The wolf looks dead to me and who the hell cares how fecking big it is!
> SICK people debate about it's size and not about the reason for killing it...
> if there ever was a reason.
> Not enough for a bloke to fiddle with in his pockets would be the best reason I could come up with!
> ...



I think you will find that ANY animal found to be taking livestock could be shot on site.
The story behind this one is that it had been taking sheep and calves.

But I can't work out why you call us sick?

And top marks on your observation, I agree the wolf does look dead.

Or maybe it's just stoned right out of it's tree.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Merifield said:


> The wolf looks dead to me and who the hell cares how fecking big it is!
> SICK people debate about it's size and not about the reason for killing it...
> if there ever was a reason.
> Not enough for a bloke to fiddle with in his pockets would be the best reason I could come up with!
> ...


 
Fantastic...............so we are sick now............:whistling2:


As has been said the wolf was probably killed for taking peoples live stock which even in this country farmers are allowed to shoot dead any animal scaring or trying to kill their live stock


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> I think you will find that ANY animal found to be taking livestock could be shot on site.
> The story behind this one is that it had been taking sheep and calves.
> 
> But I can't work out why you call us sick?
> ...


 
may have got into someones special plant patch :whistling2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Merifield.:2thumb:


I'm loving that user name.

Very suitable.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> Merifield.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> I'm loving that user name.
> ...


was that a happy dance you just did :gasp::2thumb:LOL


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo we have a one legged hunter holding a sleeping wolf with a docked tail and one deformed ear:whistling2:


 
haven't finished reading the whole thread, but could see two legs on the hunter, it's right behind the tail, you can see the camo pattern just to the right of the tail.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

its a fake, copy the image paste into paint and zoom in once/twice, youll see some parts of the wolf/soilder are alot sharper than the rest, and theres a bit of grass on the wolf that is clearly been placed on it. some parts of the wolf's fur is sharp but most of it is blurry, if it was a real photo you wouldnt have blurry spots and sharp spots. its clearly been edit'd to a decent standard and passed off as real. like big foot /runs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kirsten said:


> haven't finished reading the whole thread, but could see two legs on the hunter, it's right behind the tail, you can see the camo pattern just to the right of the tail.


 

:lol2: It wasnt me that said it, I was just commenting on other peoples observations


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> I think you will find that ANY animal found to be taking livestock could be shot on site.
> The story behind this one is that it had been taking sheep and calves.
> 
> But I can't work out why you call us sick?
> ...


 
PMSL:roll2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe the wolf has been to drama school and is just acting:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just recieved this in an email do you think it is real as I always thought that wolves were large dog sized
> 
> 
> *Subject:* wolf
> ...


 No way. Wolves are not as large as that. Besides, if it was really that size, it would weigh a good twice as Ursa, it being about twice his size. That chap would have to be holding around 260lbs dead weight. Photoshopped for sure.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> No way. Wolves are not as large as that. Besides, if it was really that size, it would weigh a good twice as Ursa, it being about twice his size. That chap would have to be holding around 260lbs dead weight. Photoshopped for sure.



Apparently it weighed 194lbs.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

benjo said:


> its a fake, copy the image paste into paint and zoom in once/twice, youll see some parts of the wolf/soilder are alot sharper than the rest, and theres a bit of grass on the wolf that is clearly been placed on it. some parts of the wolf's fur is sharp but most of it is blurry, if it was a real photo you wouldnt have blurry spots and sharp spots. its clearly been edit'd to a decent standard and passed off as real. like big foot /runs


What about these other two pictures?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

From Wikipedia (Grey Wolf): 
Though rarely encountered, extreme specimens of more than 77 kg (170 
lb.) have been recorded in Alaska, Canada,[7] and the former Soviet 
Union.[8] The heaviest recorded gray wolf in the New World was killed 
on 70 Mile River in east-central Alaska on July 12, 1939 and weighed 79 
kg (175 lb.),[6] while the heaviest recorded wolf in the Old World was 
killed after World War II in the Kobelyakski Area of the Poltavskij 
Region in the Ukrainian SSR, and weighed 86 kg (189 lb.).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I couldn't possibly discuss what that looks like on a family forum. 

But even the werewolf in American Werewolf in London looked slightly more real. As for Jacob, trust me people, he's alive and well, and can STILL file paperwork alphbetically between his abs...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bit more info.



> The wolf was shot(one shot only) from a tree stand 18 yards away with a 30-06 through the shoulder and lungs and still managed to run 100 yards.
> He was with a pack- a couple of other wolves in the pack were around the same size.
> Skull measured 18 5/8”
> Weight 197 lbs.(the stomach wasn’t full-he could have been up to 20 lbs or more heavier if full)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> I couldn't possibly discuss what that looks like on a family forum.
> 
> But even the werewolf in American Werewolf in London looked slightly more real. As for Jacob, trust me people, he's alive and well, and can STILL file paperwork alphbetically between his abs...:mf_dribble:


*raises hand* Can I be the secretary that gets to file those documents away??? :notworthy:

I think I can look the part:


----------

